# Croatian (BCS): ronilac ili ronioc



## slavic_one

Pozdrav!
Molim vas da mi kaže netko tko zna je li ispravno *ronioc* ili *ronilac*.


----------



## Duya

Ispravno je samo roni*lac.*

"Ronioc" itd je, što kažu, _back-formation _od padežnih oblika: ronioca, roniocu itd. Padežni oblici su nastali gubljenjem nepostojanog A, pa zatim prelazom L u O. Jedini drugi padež gde se L zadržava je genitiv množine, _ronilaca_.


----------



## phosphore

Zapravo, nije se _izgubilo_ nepostojano a nego se poluglasnik koji se na tom mestu nalazio u obliku nominativa jednine i genitiva množine našao u jakom položaju (u zatvorenom slogu), pa tu sada imamo /a/, a u ostalim padežima u slabom položaju (u otvorenom slogu), pa tu sad imamo nulu glasa, a onda se /l/ koje se našlo pred suglasnikom vokalizovalo.


----------



## slavic_one

Hvala vam za odgovor. Čisto da budem siguran, bilo bi ovako:
ronilac / ronioca / roniocu / ronioca / ronioče / roniocu / roniocem
ronioci / ronilaca / roniocima / ronioce / ronioci / roniocima / roniocima?


----------



## Duya

Tako je.

(s tim sto sam ja ucio da instrumental ide prije lokativa, ne znam kakva je danas praksa u hrvatskom. U opstoj lingvistici je uobicajeno obratno.)


----------



## slavic_one

U redu!
Instrumental je u današnjem hrv. zadnji.


----------



## nexy

У српском, као што рече Duya, прво иде инструментал (шести) па локатив (седми).


Поздрав


----------



## phosphore

Pa to nije u _srpskom_, samo u _srpskoj gramatičkoj tradiciji_. Inače se može navoditi i akuzativ odmah iza nominativa itd.


----------

